# Dining Car Hours?



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there a list or link anywhere that shows the dining car hours for various routes?

For example, we're taking the Silver Meteor from DC to Orlando next February, and the train leaves DC at 7:30 PM. Since it's so late, I assume we won't get dinner? Anyway, I looked all over Amtrak's site, the timetables, and the dining car menu for the trip, but I didn't see any information.

Are the dining car hours universal? That would help when I'm trying to plan various trips. I don't want to start a new thread every time we take a trip that has a departure/arrival time during a meal. 

I considered taking the 3:00 PM Silver Star, but the Capitol Limited from Chicago has an arrival time of 12:40 PM. I don't like those odds.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 14, 2012)

There's always at least one seating for dinner on the Meteor out of DC (nominally 7:30, but in reality whenever the train leaves WAS). I can't count how many times I've been able to partake in this; if it is super-late this might not happen, but the train has to be rather late for this to happen.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Anderson said:


> There's always at least one seating for dinner on the Meteor out of DC (nominally 7:30, but in reality whenever the train leaves WAS). I can't count how many times I've been able to partake in this; if it is super-late this might not happen, but the train has to be rather late for this to happen.


Meaning, they hold some slots for those alighting in DC? I would imagine you'd have to let the first class lounge attendant know, then? Or would our SCA take our tickets and let us head straight to the dining car?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

Your SCA will know that you will be boarding in WAS, and will (or at least should) have made reservations for you prior to you boarding!






FYI: This happens on all trains if you board during dinner hours!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorcha,

Under normal circumstances, here are the dining car hours:

Breakfast 6:30 AM to 10 AM

Lunch 11:30 AM to 3 PM

Dinner 5 PM to 9 PM

Of course things like arriving into the end point station or departing an originating station during a meal period can affect things. And some crews do seem to take it upon themselves to set their own hours. But in general, those are the hours that the dining car should be open.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 14, 2012)

I routinely take the silver meteor from WAS to ORL and it never been so late where I have not been served dinner after boarding in WAS. Usually, the SCA will make a dinner rez for you - usually at 8pm.

As far as connecting with the Star, I do not think the normally allow it, however I did speak with a woman who was allowed the connection because the Meteor did not go where she needed to go.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I routinely take the silver meteor from WAS to ORL and it never been so late where I have not been served dinner after boarding in WAS. Usually, the SCA will make a dinner rez for you - usually at 8pm.
> 
> As far as connecting with the Star, I do not think the normally allow it, however I did speak with a woman who was allowed the connection because the Meteor did not go where she needed to go.



Ditto to everything Penny said. We boarded the Meteor last January and the SCA told us our reservation was for 8pm.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

After I thought about it, I realized where I got tripped up.

I keep forgetting the Meteor starts BEFORE Washington, DC. I keep thinking of DC as the origination point since I'm used to traveling from another major hub (Chicago). I got locked into thinking that way, so I was thinking, "Oh, if the train leaves DC at 7:30, they might not serve dinner since dinner ends shortly thereafter."

Had I remembered DC is an _intermediate_ station, the answer to my question would have been obvious to me.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Sorcha,
> 
> Under normal circumstances, here are the dining car hours:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alan! I'll bookmark this for reference.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 14, 2012)

In May I will be boarding the _Texas Eagle_ northbound from Austin. We have a Bedroom for the overnight trip. Amtrak reservations tells me that breakfast is not provided to passengers boarding in Austin (9:31 a.m.), but I'd hate to pay to feed the kids in a restaurant and then find out that we could have had breakfast on board if they do keep serving 'til 10 a.m. or so. Does anyone have any personal experience with this train at this stop?


----------



## Anderson (Apr 14, 2012)

My advice would be to check whether the train is on time.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, unless the kids tell me that they're starving, I suppose I'll wait until we board the train to feed them. If we can get breakfast in the diner, great; if not I can spring for a breakfast sandwich from the lounge car and hope for an early seating for lunch.


----------



## frank belcastro (Dec 24, 2013)

What is the time zone for the dining car hours? That might decide whether you are served or not.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 25, 2013)

frank belcastro said:


> What is the time zone for the dining car hours? That might decide whether you are served or not.


Usually "whatever timezone you start the day in" from what I can tell.


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 25, 2013)

Id more accurately say whatever time zone you start the meal period in.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2013)

I agree. You could be in different time zones when dinner begins serving and when breakfast began service that morning.


----------



## Shortline (Dec 25, 2013)

ehbowen said:


> Well, unless the kids tell me that they're starving, I suppose I'll wait until we board the train to feed them. If we can get breakfast in the diner, great; if not I can spring for a breakfast sandwich from the lounge car and hope for an early seating for lunch.


Last time I went North from Austin the wait list was already full and not adding any more names for breakfast-(or had already seated the final seating, cant remember-in any event, no breakfast for us) we just had lunch, which started just a bit after 11 if I remember. As always, your experience may vary....


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2013)

**** BE AWARE that post #13 and above are over 1 1/2 years old ****


----------



## PaulM (Dec 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> **** BE AWARE that post #13 and above are over 1 1/2 years old ****


That explains the comment



> As far as connecting with the Star, I do not think the normally allow it, however I did speak with a woman who was allowed the connection because the Meteor did not go where she needed to go.


CL to SS has been a valid connection since this past Summer I believe.

In January I'm booked LMY to STP including the CL and SS. I figured I could take the chance since there is still the Meteor to fall back on, although it would involve the ORL to TPA bus. According to train status history, within the last month the CL did no fail to make the connections. Although it made it by only 5 minutes once.


----------



## Mama (Feb 28, 2014)

Wondering if anyone knows lounge car hours? Traveling from Syracuse, NY to Elkhart, IN. Train was scheduled to leave at 9:40pm, now delayed til 11:45pm...what are the chances I will get a glass of wine? Have a feeling I should've packed "more efficiently" LOL


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 28, 2014)

The cafe usually closes around midnight, so I'd enjoy a glass of wine at the station if possible.


----------



## SubwayNut (Feb 28, 2014)

Unfortunately the Syracuse station in the regional transportation center, is sort of in the middle of nowhere and lacks a bar. I bet if the Centro, the local transit agency that owns the station let a bar in it, it might do some brisk business. Syracuse is quite a busy station and a fresh air/meal stop on some Greyhound and MegaBus trips.

It seems like nearly every airport has a bar, why not a transit center/train station?


----------



## buddy559 (Mar 1, 2014)

on the California zephyr, the dining room was definatly run for the convienience of the dining crew and NO ONE ESLE! First call for breakfast was at god knows what time, but I went to the dining room at 825am and was turned away, i thought it was served until 9 am but???

Lunch started at 1130 and was promptly done at 1230 i barely made it in, Dinner was 2 seatings, 5 and 530 , I tried at the dining room but when i went in for dinner I walked into a full scary diner, 24 people in 6 booths, and 2 waiters, FREAK OUT!!

i was thankfully seated next to a couple from India, they were wonderful people, we bonded because my brother works at intel and their son was also working in san Jose at a computer company, they were seeing the country and going to chicago to see more relatives. We were seated on the back side of the diner car, the wait staff was Blah, the lady who was working did a great job, the young man who was working, well I hope he grows into his position, because he was just absolutely lost!

I tried the diner at breakfast on the second day and was greeted by a gentleman who was hocking loogies into his coffee creamers and onto his plate. Not the best dining room experience.

both trips west and east the diner was at the crews convinience, open at 6 closed at 8 am, i was turned away for breakfast at 805 am again on the way back, they do what they do and do not care! Lunch was done by 1pm and dinner I got a last seating at a table by 6 because it was done at 615, you choose or you loose with this crew, i was a bit dissapointed because i just dont do meals that early .


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 1, 2014)

Shortline said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unless the kids tell me that they're starving, I suppose I'll wait until we board the train to feed them. If we can get breakfast in the diner, great; if not I can spring for a breakfast sandwich from the lounge car and hope for an early seating for lunch.
> ...


That trip is long over and done and, yes, by heading directly to the diner all three of us were seated for breakfast upon departure from Austin. The French Toast was fabulous.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 1, 2014)

Buddy, didn't they take reservations? I can't tell by the sound of your post. Did you just show up for lunch, or was that the time you were given?

Also, if seeing a lot of people in the dining car makes you uncomfortable, I suggest you ask your SCA to bring your meals to your room during your next trip.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 1, 2014)

pennyk said:


> I routinely take the silver meteor from WAS to ORL and it never been so late where I have not been served dinner after boarding in WAS. Usually, the SCA will make a dinner rez for you - usually at 8pm.
> 
> As far as connecting with the Star, I do not think the normally allow it, however I did speak with a woman who was allowed the connection because the Meteor did not go where she needed to go.


I just put in CHI-ORL for the date I am going and it still shows the CL connecting with the Star as the first listing. So I am assuming that it is a guaranteed connection if they list it as the preferred connection.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 1, 2014)

June the Coach Rider said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I routinely take the silver meteor from WAS to ORL and it never been so late where I have not been served dinner after boarding in WAS. Usually, the SCA will make a dinner rez for you - usually at 8pm.
> ...


The CL's scheduled changed sometime last year, so, I believe, the Star is now an allowed connection.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 1, 2014)

The _*Cap*_ to _*Star *_is a good connection and even if the _*Cap *_is running a bit late you still have time to wander the Station, grab a quick bite and relax in Club Acela. I wasn't worried about it last Summer as the _*Meteor*_ had plenty of Roomettes still open if the _*Star*_ connection went bust.


----------



## neroden (Mar 2, 2014)

buddy559 said:


> on the California zephyr, the dining room was definatly run for the convienience of the dining crew and NO ONE ESLE!


This behavior has got to end. :-(



> both trips west and east the diner was at the crews convinience, open at 6 closed at 8 am, i was turned away for breakfast at 805 am again on the way back, they do what they do and do not care! Lunch was done by 1pm and dinner I got a last seating at a table by 6 because it was done at 615, you choose or you loose with this crew, i was a bit dissapointed because i just dont do meals that early .


Please file a complaint with Amtrak including the date you travelled on each train so that management knows which crew was closing the diner super-early for their own convenience.


----------



## getbent (Mar 3, 2014)

Going along with dining hours and the CZ, does the eastbound train leaving from Denver serve dinner to those boarding? We were in coach last year when we took the train, so we had eaten before boarding, but I remember hearing a call for the 7:30 seating. Should I expect dinner after we board?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------

